# FYI - Hallowindows IV on sale now !!



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Mark just released Hallowindows IV pre order, shipping Oct 1st !! BOO-YAAA
http://www.hallowindow.com/
Just ordered mine, can't wait to get it. Done in HD now too !!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please continue the discussion in the existing thread.
hallowindow


----------

